# NGD: "Clifford" Ayr Guitars Telecaster



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Ayr Guitars carved out a one-of-a-kind telecaster commissioned as a gift for my 30th birthday. Here is that guitar.

Specs:
- 1pc swamp ash body
- flame maple neck
- rosewood fretboard with MoP dot inlays
- Nocaster inspired neck carve (Fender Thick "U" .980" at nut, 1" at 12th fret)
- Kluson 6-saddle bridge (on order)
- Graphtech Ratio tuners
- Tusq nut
- Vineham Nocaster pickups
- 3-way toggle, volume, tone
- Fender tweed HSC

build thread here: https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/tele-for-a-fellow-forum-member.227710/


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

And my last embeds didn't work.

I want to make a clip but I also need to do the dishes (and I'm a pro procrastinator).


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice colour! Great looking neck.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Nice colour! Great looking neck.


You are welcome to check it out some time!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

WOW, it turned out different then what I expected. But it looks absolutely amazing!
Congratulations on a great guitar. I bet it sounds glorious.

Last photo with you is the nicest one!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Great job! Real talent fer sure.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Rock n roll class! Congrat's, that's just as sweet as it gets.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Stunning.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Budda said:


> Kluson 6-saddle bridge (on order)


Sacrilege! I always thought that part of the Tele tone came from strings sharing saddles (sympathetic vibrations and such). You’ll have to let us know how different it sounds with the new bridge. 

Cool guitar. Love that neck! And Andrew is a great guy!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

What a looker! Can't wait to hear how she sounds...or is it a he?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats a gorgeous Tele and you look very happy. Congrats


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The creamback loaded blues jr at l&m reeeeally wants to follow it home.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice man. Sharp and classy. Will it see the stage with the sparrows?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sambonee said:


> Nice man. Sharp and classy. Will it see the stage with s
> Sparrows?


Not a chance haha.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday and CONGRATS!, my friend.

Were y0u able to get he Blues Junior in the front door?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

greco said:


> Happy Birthday and CONGRATS!, my friend.
> 
> Were y0u able to get he Blues Junior in the front door?
> 
> ...


Didnt want to risk it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That looks great, congrats!


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

The stain on the back with the grain showing through is incredible!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Instant classic, elegant!


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Neck is beauteous.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Congrats. Everything is beautiful about that Tele. I expect a contribution to the Wine Reds thread. Damn close enough man.

Nice job @Ayr Guitars


----------



## Jimmy The Gent (Sep 4, 2018)

OUTRAGEOUS!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

First clips!

I made some clips of the AVRI (still at L&M ) while I had it so I could compare to Clifford. I'll be making some tracks with overdrive and distortion as well.

Since I'm sure some will wonder - guitar->Fractal FX8->Sclarett 2i4->Garage Band (tweed 112 sim)


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsears-was-here%2Fayr-tele-demo-cocaine-cowgirl


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsears-was-here%2Fayr-tele-ambient-demo


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsears-was-here%2Favri-demo-cocaine-cowgirl


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsears-was-here%2Favri-52-ambient-demo


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds nice and full. The AVRI has a bit more top end by the sound of it. Both sound great.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

Congrats on a beautiful Tele! Andrew @ayrguitars does amazing work.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Sounds nice and full. The AVRI has a bit more top end by the sound of it. Both sound great.


Yeah, definitely identifiable. I like that this guitar isn't ice picky, and I was showing one of my L&M buddies how much I dig the tone control on this guitar.

I also notice a small but distinct difference depending on which pick I use, and I forgot to make a note of that. Either way though, this guitar sounds good. My "high gain" bucker patch for the house just sounds like rock and roll with this guitar haha.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

This makes me want to get a no-pickguard Tele. I love the look of that exposed neck pickup. Congrats on the new guitar, and happy birthday.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

HNGD & happy berfday mang.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep, ssshhhhweeeetttt. Or would that be ......


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Whats a simple riff I can make a dirty demo with? Money city maniacs by sloan came to mind. Will be guitar only.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

The ambient sound of Clifford had some sustain and underlying harmonics that blew the AVRI out of the water to my ear. Very clean rich sound. And that AVRI sounds fantastic in its own right. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> The ambient sound of Clifford had some sustain and underlying harmonics that blew the AVRI out of the water to my ear. Very clean rich sound. And that AVRI sounds fantastic in its own right. Thanks for sharing.


This guitar definitely has something to it, that's for sure.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

You look like one very happy camper. Congrats and Happy B-day.

I was lucky enough to be at a Guitar show with AYR Guitars the next booth over. Top Quality. Nice guy to boot.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, that is a beautiful Tele - love it! Enjoy!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Gratz, J. You know I live the rocker part of your life vicariously thru yer posts, I was guessing Fender onstage. Happy birthday man, looks great.


You should start a road stories thread, I would read.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Real nice Budda, glad it’s finally arrived. Enjoy brother.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

keto said:


> Gratz, J. You know I live the rocker part of your life vicariously thru yer posts, I was guessing Fender onstage. Happy birthday man, looks great.
> 
> 
> You should start a road stories thread, I would read.


We just started a podcast! I should have made a thread haha.

The Moth-Band Prophecies: A Sparrows Podcast by Sparrows on Apple Podcasts


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Budda said:


> We just started a podcast! I should have made a thread haha.
> 
> The Moth-Band Prophecies: A Sparrows Podcast by Sparrows on Apple Podcasts


GREAT.
I wanted to ask you if it would be possible to start Vlog especially during the tour? That would be so much fun (for me for sure).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Handsome instrument. Clean lines.

I'm curious about the tuners. How do you like having the different ratios?


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

jimmythegeek said:


> The stain on the back with the grain showing through is incredible!


It’s like the eye of the storm on Jupiter. Very cool.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Handsome instrument. Clean lines.
> 
> I'm curious about the tuners. How do you like having the different ratios?


It's different. The main thing I notice is it takes way longer to get to drop D. I was expecting the opposite.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

I like everything about it Budda and happy birthday enjoy !


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Sooooo, @Budda, should I get an Ayr guitars Cabronita?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jdto said:


> Sooooo, @Budda, should I get an Ayr guitars Cabronita?


No reason why not.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I give you.. some dirt!


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsears-was-here%2Fayr-tele-dry-rock-riff


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks...now I need to take a shower! 

('cause of all the dirt!)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Third tele choice is the winner! We are still waiting on the Kluson bridge. Check around to see how long it will take to get the Joe Barden bridge (recommended by my tech), turns out London Guitar Shop has one in stock. Pick it up on the way home, put it on after walking the dog as my student cancelled tonight.

I've never done more than adjust a truss rod or stopbar height until tonight . The fender bridge is for sale.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Take it back...those brass saddles are all really crooked! (j/k)


Congrats...Good job!


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

@Budda So, how is the new bridge? I’ve got one of those sitting in a box somewhere waiting to get installed on something.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

troyhead said:


> @Budda So, how is the new bridge? I’ve got one of those sitting in a box somewhere waiting to get installed on something.


I like it. The guitar needs other finishing touches so I cant totally judge things yet. I also changed string gauges which will have an effect. I plugged in to make sure I didnt mess anything up, no extensive playtime yet.


----------

